# Getting proper flow rate on underground system



## Webs (Dec 7, 2005)

I recently installed an underground sprinkler system at my personal residence. I am more into construction than sprinkler systems but I have done a couple over the years. I need some expert advice
My question is: I am running the system off a well that supplies my house and I can't seem to get the flow right so my well pump runs constantly. I am using the krain superpro's and one zone is the mini. On the mini zone, I have five heads and I nozzled up as high as they would go which totaled 15gpm for the total zone. It still wouldn't run constantly so I switched one head to a superpro and went clear up to a 8gpm on that head which totaled 20gpm on that zone. Still won't run constantly. If I have all my zones nozzled the same, the 90 degree heads are going to water twice as much as the 180's. What do I do?


----------



## skagman111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not to familiar with your situation but any do you want to run your well constantly


----------



## skagman111 (Mar 5, 2013)

OK I think I thinki understand what you want


----------



## skagman111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you tried adding more adding moors heads to each zone


----------

